# Fischen in Ägypten



## Krallblei (26. September 2015)

Hi Ihr.

Hier geht es rein um das angeln vom Ufer aus. Boot ist Ägypten eine andere Sache und eine andere Liga. 

Ägypten wird oft mit Tauchen und schnorcheln verbunden und die wenigsten nehmen die Angel mit.
Ich bin Freediver und Schnorchler und auch Angler. Ich war seit 2012 rund 13 mal in Ägypten und hab die Angel lange zuhause gelassen. Die letzten zwei Urlaube Dez. 2014 und Jan. 2015 hatte ich ne kleine Spinn dabei und konnte keine Erfolge vorweisen. 

Die Situation vor Ort ist so. Ich bin südlich von Dahab. Steh am Strand und das Riff beginnt sofort vor meinen Füssen. Im Flachwasser reicht das Riff von 5-35 Meter bevor es abrubt abfällt. Pose bringt nur Aquariumfische die ich nicht angeln möchte. Auf Grund angeln macht  keinen Sinn da jegliche Gefangen Fische im Riff das Weite suchen und verloren gehen. Angeln mit Wobblern funktioniert mur teilweise bei Flut. Aber da beisst nix. Die Sichtweite beträgt dort über 30m plus. 

Ich war dort schon Stunden über Stunden im Wasser unterwegs und die einzigsten Räuber sind "kleine" Gelbflossenbarracudas, Amberjacks so 1 Kilogramm und jede Menge Hornhechte. Die kleinen interessieren mich nicht aber es gibt auch jede Menge grosse jenseits der 1m, 
Das wäre so mein Traumfisch in paar Wochen. Tipps für Köder? Hab nach Absprache mit Sunexpress nur eine Rute dabei. Spinn 20-60 Gramm und 2.10m

Wer war angeln in Ägypten und kann mir was berichten???

Übrigens sei angemerkt das angeln im Sinai für Touristen verboten ist.
Ich mach und darf es nur weil ich Kontakte hab und Arabisch spreche, Leider interessiert es auch keinen das geangelt wird. Außer die Tauchtouris die machen Ärger

Gruss


----------



## Andal (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Ich war 1983 zum tauchen dort. Für die Verpflegung habe ich ein paar mal mit der Handleine gefischt. Aber nicht vom Ufer aus, sondern schnorchelnderweise auf Sicht. 60er Mono, kleines Kugelblei und eine lebende Krabbe am 6/0er Einzelhaken. Zackenbarsch ist lecker. Aber in den 32 Jahren wird sich da der Bestand sicher nicht verbessert haben.


----------



## Krallblei (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Hab im Januar mit einem Beduine auf Styroporbrett auf Zackienbarsch geangeln. Papageifisch am grossen Haihaken untergelassen mit einem Stein. Nach 10 Minuten Zackienbarsch jenseits der 15 Kg. Bin halb gestorben auf dem Brett der Bedu hat nur gelacht.. Klar der hatte auch nicht die Stacheln in seine Richtung 

Grosse Fische sind sehr rar geworden. Die Leute haben kein Geld mehr für Fleisch und steigen immer mehr um auf Fisch aus dem Meer. Umweltgifte die einfach so ins Meer laufen machen ihr übriges. Zumal Andal Dahab ist nicht mehr das was du wahrscheinlich noch in Erinnerung hat. Touris sind zwar seit 2011 Mangelware aber gebaut wurde für sie trotzdem.

Aber immernoch um Klassen besser wie Hurghada oder Sharm el Sheikh.

PS: Kleine Zackenbarsch sind mega rar. Und mit Handleine hab ich probiert. Des klappt nur bedingt.. das Wasser ist soooo klar.. die Fische sehen alles und gehen nicht drauf


----------



## Andal (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Damals bestand Dahab aus ein paar Bedu-Hütten aus Hohlblocksteinen und Palmwedeln und dem Rohbau einer betonierten Strandbar, den die Israelis hinterlassen haben und sonst war man mutterseelenalleine. Dementsprechend unbedarft und unscheu waren auch die Fische. Die vier Wochen Tauchurlaub hatten echt noch etwas von Expedition. Ich möchte das Erlebnis nicht missen. Vor allem auch wegen der Freundlichkeit und Gastfreundschaft der Beduinen. Da soll sich ja leider auch einiges geändert haben.


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Morgen

Die Beduinen sind immernoch sehr gastfreundlich und nett. Hab zwischen denen auch schon zweimal gewohnt (nicht Hotel). Wäre gerne damals schon dort gewesen. Da waren die Riffe bestimmt noch Intakt. Die 100000 Taucher und schnorchler haben viele Teile schon plattgemacht. Allerdings gibt es immernoch Ecken wo es noch recht gut aussieht. Klar die Grossfische fehlen immermehr aber dennoch eine Augenweide unterwasser. 

Aber nochmal eigentlich geht es ja ums fischen. Zielfisch Rotmeerhornhecht. Da ich nicht über das Riff trampel möchte bleibt nur was was weit fliegt und nicht tief taucht. Popper.. Größere Wobbler fallen weg und kleinere bekomm ich nicht weit genug raus. 

Ich glaub eigentlich brauch nicht nicht mal was fangen.. Sonnenaufgang über den Bergen Saudi Arabiens dazu wilde Dattelpalmen an einem Menschenleeren Naturstrand das hat doch auch was. 

Falls doch jemand vorschläge zwecks Köder für diese grossen Hornhechte hat her damit#6


----------



## Andal (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Warum nicht die gleichen Köder, wie auf unsere Hornhechte auch?

Meerforellenblinker fliegen weit und sie lassen sich oberflächennah führen. Ich wüßte nicht, warum sie die verschmähen sollten!?


----------



## Krallblei (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Oh mann stimmt an Mefoblinker hab ich garnicht gedacht..|kopfkrat

Merci


----------



## u-see fischer (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Oh mann stimmt an Mefoblinker hab ich garnicht gedacht..|kopfkrat
> 
> Merci



Dann denke auch an spezielle Hornhechtblinker bzw. die Hornhechtschlaufen, auch Silkekrogen genannt, zum Minimierung der Fehlbisse.

Die Hornhechtblinger zeichnen sich durch den verlängerten Haken aus, kann man auch selber basteln.


----------



## Lorenz (27. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> ...Größere Wobbler fallen weg und kleinere bekomm ich nicht weit genug raus.



Maria Duplex, Tackle House Flitz, Duo Larus, Jackson Pin Tail, ...


----------



## Krallblei (28. September 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Hier wird gefischt.. 5 Minuten zu Fuss vom Hotel weg..selten trifft man auf Menschen|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Salam aleikum

Die letzten Urlaube hatte ich nur die kleine Spinn dabei und ne kleine Rolle mit viel zu dicker Schnur. Dazu kaum gescheite Köder.
Dieses Jahr hab ich neben viel Erfahrung auch viel Tackle gesammelt. Werde zwei Spinnangeln mitnehmen. Eine bis 60 Gramm und eine bis 100 zum Poppern. Dazu 2 Rollen mit neuer Schnur. Die Köderbox ist prall gefüllt..

Gestern mit Kollegen vor Ort geprochen, Boot könnte ich günstig jeden Tag haben. Allerdings fühl ich mich für das Little Big Game (GTś und Thun) einfach noch nicht fit genug und auch nach 6 Urlauben diesen Jahr ist Tackle für sowas einfach nicht mehr machbar. Egal die Ufer Angellei reicht mir vollkommen..

Werde jeden morgen vor dem Frühstück unterwegs sein und Abends nochmal.. um 16:45 wird es langsam dunkel da  ist im Hotel dort immer Leerlauf bis 19 Uhr Abendessen.

Vielleicht mal die Motorcross packen mittags und an anderen Riffen fischen. Da gibt es einige gute Stellen die sich gut befischen lassen.

Wichtig ist es mir keine Fische aufgrund des Riffes zu verlieren. Die Beduinen fischen auf alles mit 1-2mm Wäscheleine und verlieren alles und machen die Korallen kaputt. Möchte nach Möglichkeit mit allen Wobblern wieder nach Hause fliegen. 

Also von mir aus könnte es schon los gehen..Leider erst am 5.12#q#q
Ein Lichtblick gibt es noch. Sollte der Trip angeltechnisch erfolgreich sein werd ich wohl im Januar wieder fliegen. Bei Flugpreisen von rund 110-130 Euro und 90 Euro für Hotel wär es ja unverantwortlich zuhause zu bleiben :q:q

Ma salama


----------



## Krallblei (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Vorher Email bekommen von Sunexpress:vik:

Also ich kann ohne Aufpreis mein Kajak mitnehmen. Muss allerdings dann an Wäsche sparen:q

Das ändert natürlich alles da ich dann gegen das Riff fischen kann. Allerdings dann meistens mit Gegenwind und man treibt schnell ab. Mit ankern is nix da zu tief. 100 Meter vom Riff entfernt sind schnell mal 200 Meter tief oder mehr.. Golf von Akaba hat 1850m Tiefe bei 14 Kilometer von Ufer entfernt.

So sieht mein Kajak Bluefishbaby doch nochmal Salzwasser dieses Jahr


----------



## Lorenz (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Vorher Email bekommen von Sunexpress:vik:
> 
> Also ich kann ohne Aufpreis mein Kajak mitnehmen. Muss allerdings dann an Wäsche sparen:q



Ein aufblassbares?


----------



## Krallblei (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Jupp. Ein gutes mit Fine


----------



## renny (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Ich bin am 6.12  in Hurgharda 

 beim Tauchen mal sehen ob man auch Angeln kann !:vik:


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Morgen

Kenn mich in Hurghada überhaupt nicht aus. Würde aber auf jedenfall mal Zeug mitnehmen. Gerade am Hafen ist bestimmt nicht schlecht auf Barracuda, Rochen und eben die grossen Hornhechte.

Viel Spass.


----------



## tomsen83 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Ich war sowohl letztes als auch vorletztes Jahr in Ägypten vom Boot aus fischen. Bei Interesse kann ich Dir einen sehr guten und erfahrenen Kapitän nennen (Sehr geile Crew, Englisch kein Problem. Nur Equipment musst du selbst mitbringen).
Grundsätzlich Folgendes: Auf den Ausflugsbooten nur Handleine, es sei denn du bringst eigenes Equipment mit. Grundfische wie Snapper, Grouper etc sind in Hurghada nicht wirklich stark vertreten, hier bis du ab Marsa Alam/ Hamata wesentlich besser dran. Hurghada ist Trolling Gebiet, wobei die hauptsächliche Beute aus Barracudas bzw. King Mackerels und kleinen Tunas besteht. Die Chance auf nen Sail ist auch da. Allerdings ist es notwendig, sich nen paar Seemailen von Hurghada zu entfernen. Im Idealfall macht man nen 24h Trip oder mehr, da Nachtfischen die deutlich besseren Ergebnisse bringt. 
Was sich seit zwei Jahren deutlich erhöht hat, ist die Haipopulation. Insbesondere Tiger- und Offshore Whitetip sind zahlreich und in teilweise sehr ordentlichen Größen zu fangen. 
Insbesondere Nachts kommen, bei der entsprechenden Wahl des Ankerplatzes die Viecher raus, bei denen du mit allem was du hast dagegen halten musst und trotzdem zweiter Sieger bleibst. Haben wir so mehrfach erlebt...

Krallblei: Ich empfehle Dir dringend, Speedjigs im Bereich 100-200g mitzunehmen und an der Riffkante im Tiefen zu jiggen. Hierbei hatten wir neben dem Naturköderfischen, die besten Ergebnisse! Vorteil: du suchst die gesamte Wassersäule ab! Im Mittelwasser und Oberflächennah hast du gute Cancen auf Jacks, GT´s und Barras. Grundnah Grouper und Snapper. Ist zwar anstrengend, aber lohnt sich. Aus meiner Sicht ist Ägypten ohnehin eher ne Jig als ne Popperdestination.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Huhu.

Mein Angelrevier ist leider begrenzt. Ich hab wenn das Kajak nicht mitkommt nur einen 500Meter Streifen am Strand wo ich fischen kann. Da geht es an der Riffkante max 20 Meter runter.
Habs nicht so mit jiggen. Werd wohl ausschließlich wobblen und Poppern.. Wie schon geschrieben geb mich mit einem grossen Hornhecht schon zufrieden.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Vom Kajak aus einen Tigerhai zu drillen stelle ich mir irgendwie... äh... anregend vor! |supergri


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Och der zieht mich dann bis Hamata im Süden 

Seit dem Unfällen 2011 in Sharm wird dort und in Dahab alles getötet was geht.


----------



## tomsen83 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Die Haie gehen in den seltensten Fällen auf Kukös, dass muss schon wirklich blöd laufen. Tiger darf im übrigen wirklich entnommen werden. Die Whitetips sind geschützt...

Das Jiggen bezog sich natürlich auf das fischen mit dem Kajak! Vom ufer tun´s die Shore- bzw. Castingjigs (Die machen sich aber auch vom Boot ganz fantastisch!) Vom ufer aus wirst du die aber wohl nicht übers Riff wieder zurück kriegen.... Wie willst du da eigentlich nen Fisch landen?

Noch kurz zu den Jigs bzw. Ködern im allgemeinen: besorg die fluoreszierende Modelle und geh nachts fischen. Je nach Mondphase gibt es einen mehr oder wenigen langen Zeitraum, in dem die Sonne schon untergegangen, der Mond aber noch nicht aufgegangen ist. Dann knallts!


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Hier mal ein Bild wo ich angel. Bei den Palmen fang ich ca. an.
Fischen geht nur bei Flut da das Wasser dann ca 1 Meter über dem Riffdach steht. Bei Flut rauben die Hornis direkt an der Riffkante oder dahinter.
Die ersten Meter kann man locker in Wasser laufen. Weiter geht nicht weil ich keine Korallen tottrampeln möchte. 
Landen na von Hand natürlich. Nachts beim schnorcheln kann mal die blenden und von Hand fangen. Äußerst interessant:q


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Auf dem Bild sieht man die Riffbeschaffenheit besser..


----------



## renny (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Ich bin ja sonst immer in Mars Alam

nur diesmal war es halt günstiger nach Hurgharda bin dort im Titanic Beach Resort soll heißen ich weiß nicht was dort geht und was nicht.
Wiso haben die da unten eigentlich keine Ausrüstung mal abgesehen von ner Handangel lol |bigeyes .
Ich habe zwar alles was das Angeln dort unten möglich machen würde aber das ganze Zeugs mit schleppen ich weiß nicht! Muss dann extra eine Ruten Box organisieren und wer weiß wie die mit dem Gepäck im Flugzeug umgehen?
Naja ich werde es sehen!

Gruß Renny


----------



## Krallblei (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Huhu.

Ich stecke meine Ruten (2x2,10m) in ein normales Abwasserrohr das gut mit Panzertape umwickelt ist. Mein Koffer hat 95cm länge und das Rohr 1,12m. Das Rohr kommt mit Spanngurten einfach an den Koffer. Die Rollen und Köder in Koffer.

Sunexpress hat ja zugesagt das auch eine Snowboardtasche als Reisegepäck möglich wäre. Also scheint die länge des Gepäckstücks nicht so wichtig.. Aber das Gewicht von 20KG sollte stimmen.

Überlege immernoch mit dem Kajak;+ Immerhin 10 Kg mit allem.

PS: Handangel ist günstig


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*



renny schrieb:


> Wiso haben die da unten eigentlich keine Ausrüstung mal abgesehen von ner Handangel lol |bigeyes .



Weil es für die Durchschnittstouris gar nicht mehr braucht. Sie gurken mit denen raus, es werden ein paar Fischerl gefangen, riesen Hallo und dann grillen sie den Fisch an Bord und alle sind glücklich. Richtig Angeln ist natürlich etwas anderes und wenn man sein Zeug mitbringt, dann ist man beinahe der Exot.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Wenn ich da am Strand fische hocken öfter Beduinenfamilien dort und trinken Tee und machen "Urlaub". Die fischen dann auch. Manche sehen eine Angel und Rolle das erste mal. Gib aber welche die haben Angeln. Allerdings sehr alt meist zusammengeschustert und teils mit kaum Schnur auf der Rolle.

Die freuen sich auch immer riesig wenn man denen was da lässt.|supergri


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Das ist dann eh die beste "Angler-Entwicklungshilfe".

Vor etwas über 20 Jahren hat sich meine Damalige unbedingt einen All-inclusive-Urlaub in Agadir eingebildet. Einmal und nie wieder kann ich dazu nur sagen. Die Ödnis ahnend hatte ich aber mit einer preiswerten, langen Telerute und einer einfachen Rolle nebst Zubehör vorgesorgt. Während sie sich zu den reichlich infantilen Poolspielchen animieren ließ, oder im Sand gebraten wurde, ging ich an einer nahen Mole fischen.

Da stellte sich auch gleich ein hilfreicher Geist in Form eines einheimischen Buben ein. Fremdenführer, Köderbesorger und Fischverwerter in einer Person. Klar hoffte der auf ein gutes Trinkgeld. Als ich ihm dann am letzten Tag die ganze Ausrüstung schenkte, war sein glückliches Strahlen das beste, was dieser Urlaub bieten konnte!


----------



## Krallblei (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Ja sowas kenn ich zu gut. Im März hat ein Barkeeper in Tunesien gefragt ob ich was für seinen Sohn hätte.. am letzten Tag dann gesagt okay er kann die Tele haben und die Cormoran Rolle (billig). Der hat dann extra seinen 11 Jahren alten Sohn zum Hotel laufen lassen paar Kilometer um sich dann bei mir zu bedanken.|supergri


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Hallo Andal,

einmal und nie wieder, meinst Du das in Bezug auf Frauen oder auf all-inclusive Urlaub? (Kleine Scherzfrage von einem glücklich Geschiedenen).

Gruß Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Sowohl als auch. AI Urlaube in eingezäunten Resorts, ist reiner Zwang, also nix für freiheitsliebende Angler. Nie wieder! Ja und was die amtlich zugeordneten Beischläferinnen angeht, da reichen wir uns glücklich die Hände! :m


----------



## Krallblei (7. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Tja so wie es aussieht wird mein Rotmeerhornhecht noch warten müssen.

Nachdem viele Länder die Flüge nach Sharm el Sheikh getrichen haben warte ich nur das Sunexpress auch noch dicht macht.
Dazu kommt noch das Russland nicht mehr fliegt und unser Hotel von Russischen Gästen lebt.. ohne die macht das eh schon arg angeschlagene Hotel dicht.

Leider.. bin sehr unglücklich grad.. Werden uns jetzt Richtung Gran Canaria umgucken...


----------



## Krallblei (11. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Haben heute den Flug gebucht. 
Hoffe das in 3.5 Wochen noch geflogen wird.

Flug 145 Euro hin und zurück. Das ist ein relativ guter Preis.

Wieder freudig

Gruss


----------



## Tortugaf (11. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Wo jetzt ? Kanaren ? ich denke das ist eine super Alternative. leider ist das Wasser dort zum baden doch recht kalt. Im Big Game Board gibt es gerade ein Bericht über das Fischen von Ufer auf La Gomera ,damit kannst dich gleich etwas fit machen.

G. Frank


----------



## Krallblei (11. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Ne es geht wie geplant auf die Sinai Halbinsel.

Gran Canaria bzw. Atlantikinseln geh ich ohne Frau im Januar.


----------



## marcomo (11. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Haben heute den Flug gebucht.
> Hoffe das in 3.5 Wochen noch geflogen wird.
> 
> Flug 145 Euro hin und zurück. Das ist ein relativ guter Preis.
> ...



Gibts eigentlich noch Direktflüge nach Sharm? Oder Umweg über Türkei?


----------



## Krallblei (11. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Sunexpress fliegt direkt.Tuifly glaub auch


----------



## Krallblei (18. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Sinai storniert#q#q#q#q

Werde jetzt in Süden ausweichen. Nähe Hamata...
Gibt auch schöne Stellen da zum Fischen


----------



## tomsen83 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Is viel besser da unten!!! Vorsicht vor den Haien, deutlich mehr als früher...


----------



## Krallblei (19. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Salam aleikum

So das wird mein letzter Post hier. Werde ein neues Thema mit Bericht schreiben wenn ich zurück bin.

Natürich können wir hier weiterhin über das Uferangeln diskutieren. 

In Hamata gabs es leider nix was mich glücklich stimmt. Weil generell keine schönen Hotels die mir gefallen.

Nun fliegen wir in die Nähe von Marsa Alam. Ich brauch schöne Riffe und einige Kilometer Strand ohne Menschen. 

Bin fündig geworden. Hotel einsam neben der Coraya Bucht. Viel Delfine und Schildkröten und jetzt kommts 1 Kilometer Entfernung eine grosse Lagune 1 Meter tief.. Massig Hornhechte und der ein oder andere Barracuda.. 

Werde versuchen alles zu dokumentieren und einen anständigen Bericht verfassen.. übers Uferspinnenfischen findet man im Netz überhaupt nix.
NADA


@tomsen

Haie sind mir willkommen. Aber nicht als Angler. Ich werd nur auf Hornhecht spinnen..Ich hab keine Angst beim Freediving oder tauchen auf einen zu treffen..
Obwohl im Frühjahr wurde einem Deutschen von einem Mako das halbe Bein abgebissen. Der Mann verstarb. 200m von unserem Hotel entfernt.

Ma salama


----------



## Krallblei (19. November 2015)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Wollte noch was anmerken.

In den meisten Teilen am Roten Meer ist striktes Angelverbot vom Ufer aus. Es geht um den Schutz des Riffes und der Fische.

Problem ist die Ägypter (Einheimische) angeln auf alles am Riff und schrecken vor nix zurück. Die werfen Grundmontagen vom Strand aus über die Riffkante und verlieren alles was am Riff rumschwimmt. Es ist nicht möglich so Fische zu fangen. Und wenn doch dann machen sie viel kaputt. 2mm Mono durchs Riffgezogen mag wohl halten aber das ist doch Schei..e. 

Werde nur Überflächenköder werfen auf Hornhecht. Diese sind nicht bekannt in die Tiefe zu flüchten. Und ich hoffe ich mache so keinen Schaden. 

Ich fühle mich wie ein Pionier.. den glaub mir.. die Fische dort wo ich bin haben noch nie einen Künstköder gesehen. Irgendwie schon komisch.. Ägypten wird oft besucht aber man liesst nix.. bin ich der Einzige der verrückt ist dort die Spinnangeln auszuwerfen???


----------



## kopyto55 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

:q naja du musst dich nicht wundern, dass du nichts übers Uferangeln in Ägypten findest;  die meisten halten sich halt einfach ans angelverbot. :q

 wenn man taucht / schnorchelt, dann sieht man vielerorts die Schnur die abgerissen worden ist |gr:

 ich habe vor langer zeit auch mal in Ägypten vom Ufer geangelt und allerhand Fische gefangen. Die grossen Hornis machen sehr viel spass an einer leichten Spinnrute. 
 Warum versucht du nicht den guten alten Meppsspinner ? läuft flach und fängt.


----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Salam.

Ich fische nicht gerne mit Blinkern die laufen meist sehr schwer.
Hornhecht geht auch gut auf schlanke Blinker!.

Ist dir aufgefallen das Unterwasser meist nur die ganz dicken Schnüre liegen? So 1mm-2mm
 Die sind von Einheimischen und die dürfen überall fischen.

Hier zwei Geschichten die ich mehrfach erlebt habe. 

Jeden!! Tag kommen Ägypter ans Saumriff und legen Netze aus.
Bei Ebbe kommen sie wieder. Die Netze voller bunter Fische.
Die landen dann auf der Fresstheke in den Hotels. 
Taucher und Schnorchler beschweren sich das es immer weniger Fisch gibt und am nächsten Tag sieht man sie fröhlich Fisch essen:r

2. Jeden Tag!!!!!! Bei Ebbe kommen die Einheimischen mit zig Leuten. Im Gepäck Eisenstangen und der Ast und holen sich die grossen Muscheln.  Die bevorzugte Art brauch 15-25 Jahre um die Größe zu erreichen. ********gal wasv drumrum ist die Muschel muss unbeschadet raus. Zerstörung deluxe.


Ich fische mit bedacht. Schaue wo ich laufe und Fische dürfen zurück
Auch jetzt im März hole ich meine Binker iund schnüre wieder ausvdem Wasser.


----------



## kopyto55 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Hi 
 das ist krass. 

 Ich setze im Urlaub (auser Norge) auch immer alle Fische zurück. 

 Ich meinte nicht Blinker, Spinner. Die laufen schön an der Oberfläche. 

 Die Einheimischen waren damals sehr nett. die haben nachts gefischt und als ich zusah, drückte mir einer eine Rolle in Hand und liess mich mitfischen. 
 Das Auswerfen von Hand hatte ich allerdings nicht im Griff. 

 Wie sieht es denn mit den Touris aus ? Keine Russen die dauernd auf dem Korallendach rumtrampeln ? 

 Ich würde gerne wieder nach Ägypten in die Ferien, aber mit kleinen Kindern nur wenn die Situation stabil und sicher ist.... 

 Gruss


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Als Kenner der Region hast du dich noch nie gefragt, warum die das machen? Hätten sie vernünftige Einnahmequellen, würden sie sich die Bucklerei bestimmt nicht antun. Aber an den Billigtouristen, die aufs allerletzte Sparangebot kommen, ist leider für sie nichts verdient und von irgendwas müssen sie ja leben (dürfen). Auch wenn das ein Teufelskreis ist.


----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Das weiß ich doch Andal. Leider denken die Ägypter nicht an morgen .


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fischen in Ägypten*

Es ist halt nicht so leicht an morgen zu denken, wenn die Kinder heute erst mal satt werden müssen. So leichtfertig, wie es scheint, sind sie nicht. Sie haben aber leider keine weiteren Alternativen.


----------

